# Any reliable GBA emulator for PC?



## Herryjordan (Feb 16, 2018)

Is there any GBA emulator for PC which can be setup easily without any hassle? I don't want to go for in-depth settings as it takes too much time.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2018)

I use mGBA.

To be fair, though, all standalone GBA emulators out there can be set up pretty quickly without any hassle.


----------



## Herryjordan (Feb 16, 2018)

I heard about it but never tried. As, before going for any emulator I just want to make sure that it's simple enough to setup. Thanks, gonna try it.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Sep 6, 2018)

Visual Boy Advance (a.k.a VBA) it's one of the most stables and easy to use GBA Emulators for PC


----------



## Asia81 (Sep 6, 2018)

Gon Freecss said:


> Visual Boy Advance (a.k.a VBA) it's one of the most stables and easy to use GBA Emulators for PC


It's not ONE of the most, it IS the most.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 6, 2018)

mGBA is an excellent one.
Never failed on me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 6, 2018)

mGBA is more accurate but runs full speed on mid-range machines, VBA...is okay I guess, but doesn't run the NES Classics/Famicom Mini games without serious tweaking. mGBA is far superior in terms of emulation.

VBA hasn't been updated in ages.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 6, 2018)

I just use VBA. There is one called Visualboy Advance M that I use but I always have some problem that I just stick with the one that TASvideos.org uses for speedruns. The only reason why I bothered trying something else was cause of this.

Just listen to everyone else.


----------



## Zyvyn (Sep 6, 2018)

Herryjordan said:


> Is there any GBA emulator for PC which can be setup easily without any hassle? I don't want to go for in-depth settings as it takes too much time.


Either mGBA for VBA-M I suggest VBA-m


----------



## BiggieCheese (Sep 6, 2018)

mGBA, but you have any issues with it, then go with VBA-M.


----------



## Zyvyn (Sep 6, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> mGBA is more accurate but runs full speed on mid-range machines, VBA...is okay I guess, but doesn't run the NES Classics/Famicom Mini games without serious tweaking. mGBA is far superior in terms of emulation.
> 
> VBA hasn't been updated in ages.


theres VBA-m which is a continuation


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 6, 2018)

Zyvyn said:


> theres VBA-m which is a continuation



Even so, mGBA is in fact, more accurate, but super fast; runs full speed on Wii even, something VBA could never achieve.


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 6, 2018)

mGBA, but if your machine is slower try VBA, still a great emulator.


----------



## Beerus (Sep 6, 2018)

i use vba on pc mgba  on 3ds and pc also no$gba is okay


----------



## gamecaptor (Sep 6, 2018)

I was a VBA-m user, switched to mGBA and haven't looked back.

I would say try them both and see which runs better and which you prefer.


----------



## graeme122 (Sep 6, 2018)

try this list here

http://emulation.gametechwiki.com/index.php/Game_Boy_Advance_emulators#Emulators


----------

